# Slightly red eyes?



## BarneyBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all

Our Havvy has some very slightly reddish pink eyes but only on the lower part of the white of the eye underneath his lower eye lid. In fact I am not sure if I am looking at the eye or the eye lid to be honest?

He has been to vet, and vet says eyes are ok except for some slight irritation. He has had cream fro them for over 5 days and they look the same to be honest. I am wondering if what I am looking at is just some sort of covering over the lower part of the eye? Do dogs have some special inside eyelid? it's not really a deep red, just a deep pinky /red in colour.

Top of eye is white.

Any help appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dogs have a third eyelid, but the vet didn't say anything so I would give it a little while and see what he says then . http://www.animalplanet.com/pets/healthy-pets/why-do-dogs-have-a-third-eyelid/


----------

